# Follow up call



## Top Dog (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey guys when do you think a follow up call should be made, to see the status of "getting on the job"? 

(My cousin lives in CT, applied back in Aug. interviewd in Oct. and is wondering if she should call to see what her status is) 

Will it piss anyone off?


----------

